# Need code for Pnuemoperitoneum



## calicoder10 (Jun 13, 2016)

I am looking for the dx code for Pneumoperitoneum.  The CT states uncertain source possibly perforated duodenum.

Thanks!


----------



## cgaston (Jun 13, 2016)

I use K66.8 "other specified disorders of the peritoneum".


----------



## calicoder10 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

